# How to darken brass knobs



## connie in nm (May 11, 2002)

We have brass knobs on our kitchen cabinet doors and drawers. They had been painted when we "inherited" them. Stripped the paint , they were not so shiny and each one was slightly different. Fast forward.....we have redone kitchen with dark countertops and oiled bronze faucet. Is there a way to darken these - I admit I have not been to paint department to look at different sprays, etc.

I was thinking of experimenting with an antiquing glass, but not sure if it would stick to the metal.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I remember seeing an episode of Martha Stewart where she was applying something to shiney bress lamps to give them a dark sheen.

And I thought, "Gee, that's simple! I must remember that!"

But now I've forgotten.

Maybe Martha's site can give you some ideas.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Don't know if this will work on brass, but it does give a antiqued look to sterling silver and copper. 

Boil an egg, chop egg and put in a ziplock baggie (or other air tight container) with your pieces. The sulpher in the egg yoke changes the metal darker (antiqued). Keep an eye on this and when you get the look you want, remove and wash in mild soapy water.

Or you could just stain them with a brown polystain. You'll need to give them a protective coat to prevent wearing away with use.


.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

there are metal specific products to patina brass. after it's patina'd, varnish will preserve it. 
like this one: http://www.architecturals.net/restore/home.cfm?page=products&SubCategoryID=26&CategoryID=36 
the sulphur thing should work on brass. brass is mainly copper tho, so it often turns more green....which can be quite pretty.

you might try just black enamel paint thinned down a lot and "dry brushed" on the brass. or brown, come to think of it.

ammonia appears to work as a patina. check out:
http://www.mecworld.co.za/cmrp/cmrp/projects_files/project13/project13b.htm


----------

